# Chestatee WMA



## duke13 (Apr 15, 2005)

Anybody been there recently? What's the bird population doing and where? I might slip up there sunday morning since i'm going to a music  festival in Dahlonega.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Apr 16, 2005)

i was up there last saturday and only saw one other truck. didn't hear anybirds, but there was a lot of fresh sign. it's worth a try. i have had decent luck there over the last few years. good luck to ya. let me know how you do.


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 16, 2005)

ugabowhunter, was you driving a tahoe parked at the end of the main road?


----------



## ugabowhunter (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah, that was us. you must have had the the toyota. you hear anything? we saw several deer and some fresh scratching, but no birds. sure was a pretty morning though.


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 17, 2005)

yeah that was us, had three gobbling but they were on the other ridge, time we got there it was a little too late, done gone.  Lots of sign though, hope to get back as soon as my knees heel!!!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter (Apr 18, 2005)

i hear ya! those hills'll make ya sore. my 62 year old dad whooped my rear one those mountains. how far in did y'all walk. we walked in about 3 miles but couldn't leave the sound of a creek. so we might have had a bird gobble and just not known it. i think we are planning on heading back up there early may. good luck to ya in the future. let me know how y'all do.


----------

